# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Три вопроса о переводе Шримад Бхагаватам

## ЕвгенийХануман

Харе Кришна! У меня три вопроса:
1. Кто перевел Шримад Бхагаватам на руский язык?
2. Есть ли другие переводы (кроме Драгилева А.)?
3. Есть ли текст без санскритских обозначений, только перевод (чёрный, жирный текст) и комментарии?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1. Русское отделение издательства Би-Би-Ти (Bhaktivedanta Book Trust) не публикует имена наших переводчиков. 
Мы можем лишь догадываться. Возможно, это делается, чтобы поберечь их скромность ? Это инициированные преданные ISKCON.

2. Это имя среди нас не знакомо. Кто это? 
Есть несколько современных русских переводов ШБ, как и переводов Бхагавад-Гиты, сделанных преданными Кришны (остальные не рассматриваем). Два или три есть, разных матхов. Мы изучаем естественно, свой, сделанный в ИСККОН.   

3. Шрила Рохинисута Прабху (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, гуру в ИСККОН) лет десять тому назад говорил, что делает сокращенный вариант ШБ (как как ученикам трудно удержать в памяти все описываемые события). В нем скорее всего, не будет санскрита.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Харе Кришна! У меня три вопроса:
> 1. Кто перевел Шримад Бхагаватам на руский язык?
> 2. Есть ли другие переводы (кроме Драгилева А.)?
> 3. Есть ли текст без санскритских обозначений, только перевод (чёрный, жирный текст) и комментарии?


2.Издательство Уттама-бхакти выпустило 1 и 2 песень Шримад Бхагаватам с комментариями Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наилучший совет: выучить английский надо только ради того, чтобы изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады без перевода. 

Есть указание Шрилы Прабхупады : переводчик трансцендентной литературы о Шри Кришне должен быть сознающей себя личностью. Кто сознает себя как душу, и соответственно свой источник - Кришну. Переводчик должен быть прозрачной средой между Кришной и читателем. И вот чехарда с ошибками в переводах наводит на печальные мысли. Поскольку Кришна совершенен. Санскрит - это первоисточник и страховка.

----------

